

Jony Ive hasn't changed his shirt in a decade - fleitz
http://teqnolog.wordpress.com/2010/06/07/jony-ive-hasnt-changed-his-shirt-in-a-decade/

======
shiftb
Guess he was busy changing how people use computers.

